# A.I. 2010



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So..... I'm just gonna come clean. I'm an American Idol junkie. Can't help it. Just saw a COUNTRY girl from Vonore, Tn.... And I mean COUNTRY. Loretta Lynn country.

They get weirder and weirder every year. But there are some good ones here. The girl from Vonore surprised me for sure.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i with ya there jon, i like it and the so u think u can dance show :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I will come out of the closet it with yall. I like it too. 

whooo if feel better.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, are you RDs Neighbor?

My wife loves Idol, they start a pool at work every year. I watch it some but I won't be watching it any when that freak Ellen takes over.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

All I gotta say is :greddy2:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

my wife and i watch it too. i mostly like the auditions so i can laugh at them.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That's all I watch is the auditions. Pants on the ground pants the ground looking like a fool with your pants on the ground. Haha


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> So..... I'm just gonna come clean. I'm an American Idol junkie. Can't help it. Just saw a COUNTRY girl from Vonore, Tn.... And I mean COUNTRY. Loretta Lynn country.
> 
> They get weirder and weirder every year. But there are some good ones here. The girl from Vonore surprised me for sure.


 
This explains the Paula Abdul stuff in the 'whats on your i-pod thread'....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> This explains the Paula Abdul stuff in the 'whats on your i-pod thread'....


:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> That's all I watch is the auditions. Pants on the ground pants the ground looking like a fool with your pants on the ground. Haha


Gold Teef in yo mouf, Hat turned sideways... lookin like a fool w/ ya pants on da ground.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't care for Kara, she take up too much time stating the obvious. 

Yeah, they do a pool at our office in Houston. It's kind of like fantasy football.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kara is HOT long as she keeps her mouth closed. I'd "spend time" with her :bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lol. this thread makes me laugh







































alot


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Jon wants to buff a muffin.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesnt every one?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, Every Monday and Twice on Thursday.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

He was inspired to create the song three years ago when he saw a guy walking down a downtown Atlanta street with a baby in his arm and his pants slipping below his hips. “He had his underwear showing,” Platt recalled. The song came to him spontaneously. He started chanting the chorus to “Pants on the Ground.” “He was being disrespectful so I wanted to embarrass him,” Platt said. “He rolled his eyes and pulled his pants up a little bit.”


Evidential this guy was part of the civil rights movement, and even marched with MLK.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool..


This is who I was talking bout, if you didnt see the show.







voice is a little rough, but, reminds me a lot of the loretta lynn sound.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That ole gal from tenn. Sure was country. She sounded pretty good though


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually liked here singing but she needs ALOT of work on her grammar. Im as country as the next person but she'll make me look like a New yorker from Long Island.

Are you cereal?
I'm gonna ride on an airoplane!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Gold Teef in yo mouf, Hat turned sideways... lookin like a fool w/ ya pants on da ground.


 TNB
I have not seen the clip (no video at work) but I hear this guy is wearing a button or something that is promoting the inocense of a convited cop killer. This is the same cop killer I spoke about in my thread about Racism.
I wonder how they let him get by with something like that?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Are you cereal?
> I'm gonna ride on an airoplane!


haha thats funny. didnt notice that til i read the post.


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

Pants on the ground
Pants on the ground 
Lookin’ like a fool with your pants on the ground
With the gold in your mouth 
Hat turned sideways 
Pants hit the ground 
Call yourself a cool cat 
Lookin’ like a fool 
Walkin’ downtown with your pants on the ground 
Get it up, hey! 
Get your pants off the ground 
Lookin’ like a fool 
Walkin’ talkin’ with your pants on the ground. 
Get it up, hey! 
Get your pants off the ground 
Lookin’ like a fool with your pants on the ground.


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

drtyTshrt said:


> TNB
> I have not seen the clip (no video at work) but I hear this guy is wearing a button or something that is promoting the inocense of a convited cop killer. This is the same cop killer I spoke about in my thread about Racism.
> I wonder how they let him get by with something like that?


can you find a link to this story somewhere?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

just Google Troy Davis Savannah Ga.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Canooter Valve on the ground.


----------

